# "No phone line" telephone intercoms



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with these? Or intercoms in general. We're looking to bid on two building to tie into the phone system with just a straight intercom. 11 unit buildings. Need to know if you take all the line back to the intercom or if you just take lv power and a pair for some sort of box inside that does the actually switching between the units. Any brand recommendations? Google isn't treating me very well on finding specs on these that are anywhere near clear as to what the wire specs are.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

The concept is quite simple. A phone line for each tenant, instead of connecting directly to the tenant's phone or phone system, gets looped through the intercom controller. When someone pushes an apartment button, a relay disconnects the tenant from the phone company and connects it to the intercom. The intercom rings the phone and tenant can pick up and talk. Tenant can press # to open the door strike. When the tenant hangs up the line is returned to the phone company. 

Your job is to hang the control unit at a location near where the telephone service enters the building. You also must provide power and also wiring for the electric strike. You must install the lobby panel and the wiring back to the control unit. 

http://www.doorking.com/pages/dks-tel-1816.php

The telephone company must be contacted to install the 50 pin Amphenol jack or jacks (RJ-71C)and put the phone lines and tenant wiring on them. (This is where you will be paying the money.) The control unit plugs into those with connectorized cables. 

In my experience it's much less trouble just to pay for a phone line and use a regular entry system.

-Hal


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? Or intercoms in general. We're looking to bid on two building to tie into the phone system with just a straight intercom. 11 unit buildings. Need to know if you take all the line back to the intercom or if you just take lv power and a pair for some sort of box inside that does the actually switching between the units. Any brand recommendations? Google isn't treating me very well on finding specs on these that are anywhere near clear as to what the wire specs are.


Ask the phone system vendor. You will pay but it will save you heartburn in the future. Been there, done that!

Best Wishes Everyone


----------

